# Dorothy Ann/Pathfinder heading up Cuyahoga River



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Dorothy Ann/Pathfinder heading up Cleveland's Cuyahoga River 

http://sharetheriver.com/blog/2016/1/22/xo0y1ejm6c0o1rzfxjnbjxw47i3iym


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

The river water looks to be cleaner than it was in the 1960s? While discharging coal, we'd hang out the ER gangway on the evening 8-12 watch, betting whether rats that ran across the river would make it. Most did make it but some did not. Remember when the river caught fire June 1969?

Greg Hayden 
Vista, CA USA


----------

